
Enlightenment Foundation Libraries 1.19 Release - based2
https://www.enlightenment.org/news/efl-1.19.0
======
based2
[http://linuxfr.org/news/enlightenment-foundation-
libraries-1...](http://linuxfr.org/news/enlightenment-foundation-
libraries-1-19)

